# help with training method.



## FENERLI (Jun 2, 2008)

hi, i just wanted to know if my training method is good.. I fly my birds 3 times a day. morning, afternoon, and 1 hour before sunset. every time i let them out they fly for about 5 to 7 min. that makes like 17 min a day. i couldn't increase there flight time am i doing something wrong ?? or they just need more time ? birds i have are turkish tumblers ... 

thanks ..


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Fenerli,
I'm not familiar with turkish tumblers and their habits but I do have a couple of questions. 

1. Are these birds off of flying stock?
2. How old are the birds? 
3. What and how much are you feeding them? 
4. What is the weather like?


First thing I would do is to fly them once or at the most twice a day. Second is not to overfeed the birds. Fat birds are lazy birds.


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Performing breeds like Turkish Tumblers are like athletes, more they fly and exercise better flyers and performers they will become. To increase their flying time, cut their food in half and chase them or flag them when they try to land. Push them to fly little longer everyday… average Turkish Tumblers should fly average of 2 hours each time you fly them if you properly train them.
Good luck.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Fenerli,
> I'm not familiar with turkish tumblers and their habits but I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Are these birds off of flying stock?
> ...


What would you consider over feeding??


----------

